# The Movie Game.



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's the deal. We have a normal conversation. Only using movie quotes.



> Say WHAT again. I dare you, I double dare you, motherfucker. Say WHAT one more goddamn time!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 24, 2013)

> You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talking... you talking to me? Well I'm the only one here. Who the fuck do you think you're talking to?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 24, 2013)

> I'm Batman.


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Small words... from a small being trying to attack what he doesn't understand.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 24, 2013)

> You're right, actually. I am pretty... I'm pretty troubled and I'm pretty confused, but I... And I'm afraid. Really, really afraid. Really afraid. But I... I think you're the fucking Antichrist.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 25, 2013)

(Oh my god this is a great idea why did no one else think of this before.)



> I tried to help them, boss. I tried.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 27, 2013)

XD I'm waiting for someone to mention life))


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2013)

DragonHeart said:


> XD I'm waiting for someone to mention life))


Is it like a package of confectionaries?


> Choose Life. Choose a job. Choose a career. Choose a family. Choose a fucking big television, choose washing machines, cars, compact disc players and electrical tin openers. Choose good health, low cholesterol, and dental insurance. Choose fixed interest mortgage repayments. Choose a starter home. Choose your friends. Choose leisurewear and matching luggage. Choose a three-piece suit on hire purchase in a range of fucking fabrics. Choose DIY and wondering who the fuck you are on Sunday morning. Choose sitting on that couch watching mind-numbing, spirit-crushing game shows, stuffing fucking junk food into your mouth. Choose rotting away at the end of it all, pissing your last in a miserable home, nothing more than an embarrassment to the selfish, fucked up brats you spawned to replace yourselves. Choose your future. Choose life... But why would I want to do a thing like that? I chose not to choose life. I chose somethin' else. And the reasons? There are no reasons. Who needs reasons when you've got heroin?


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 27, 2013)

> “In my business, you prepare for the unexpected.”


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 27, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> Is it like a package of confectionaries?


No i mean just life in general XD))


----------



## mewtini (Mar 27, 2013)

dragonheart fiiiiiiiiiine



> Mama always told me life was like a box o' chocolates... ya never know what you're going to get.


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 27, 2013)

(Yay!)


> Marvin: "Life? Don't talk to me about life....It's horrid"


----------



## Scootaloo (Apr 3, 2013)

> Yes, this is my second life.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 3, 2013)

> I know.


NAILED IT.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 4, 2013)

> That's not true! That's impossible!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 4, 2013)

> I expect you to die!


----------



## mewtini (Apr 4, 2013)

> Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 4, 2013)

> Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Garbage day!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 12, 2013)

> They're eating her... Then they're going to eat me... OH MY GOOOOODDDDDDD


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Resistance is futile.


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 14, 2013)

> Let's watch her die together, shall we?


----------



## Scootaloo (May 1, 2013)

> Kill the spare!


----------



## mewtini (May 2, 2013)

> Great. Now I have guilt!


----------

